# Counterweight OD



## K Pedals (Feb 27, 2020)

Just finished this one up....
Awesome OD


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 27, 2020)

those enclosures are wild. cant wait to box with one. very nice build.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 27, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Just finished this one up....
> Awesome OD


This is a phenomenal sounding drive pedal - so thick and clear sounding.  I just built two of them - one of them I combined with a ZVex SHO boost in a 1590BB with an order switch from PedalPCB.  Do it!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

Purty!  How many of those Tayda hammertone boxes did you buy?  And straighten out that switch .


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Purty!  How many of those Tayda hammertone boxes did you buy?  And straighten out that switch .


Ha ha!  OCD Alert!! ?


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 27, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> This is a phenomenal sounding drive pedal - so thick and clear sounding.  I just built two of them - one of them I combined with a ZVex SHO boost in a 1590BB with an order switch from PedalPCB.  Do it!



The SHO is my favourite build. So simple, so good, and it pairs with anything. A PCB of it also fits into most existing build.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 27, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> The SHO is my favourite build. So simple, so good, and it pairs with anything. A PCB of it also fits into most existing build.



I have a friend who's been learning soldering and pedal building, i bought her a couple SHO pcbs to build cause it's a simple build, and the pedal goes with just about any setup.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Purty!  How many of those Tayda hammertone boxes did you buy?  And straighten out that switch .


If he was to shorten the Blue wire on the Right side, it would Straighten out that Footswitch & it would look & sound better!
How many did you get Chuck?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Purty!  How many of those Tayda hammertone boxes did you buy?  And straighten out that switch .


I got more on the way... lol
Not enough room to straighten the switch...It’s hitting the post...


----------



## Barry (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice build


----------



## music6000 (Feb 27, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I got more on the way... lol
> Not enough room to straighten the switch...It’s hitting the post...


What do you think about this, Snicker :


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 27, 2020)

music6000 said:


> What do you think about this, Snicker :
> 
> View attachment 3263


Nice!!!


----------

